
Show HN: Tennis Grand Slams Visualization - marai2
I created a simple little visualization to see the grand slams won over the years. Just to be able to visually see when and how many slams have been won by players.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tennisgrandslams.github.io&#x2F;<p>(Click on a player to see their wins.)
======
marai2
Clickable:
[https://tennisgrandslams.github.io/](https://tennisgrandslams.github.io/)

------
persona
Players’ names not clickable on iOS/Safari

~~~
marai2
Fixed. Thanks for the feedback!

